# Separation anxiety from Each Other?



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Hey guys,

My 2 labs will be separated for 4 months beginning next week. For the most part, this will be the first time they are separated more than a few days. Additionally, BOTH will be with friends watching them while I'm in training so neither will have the benefit of being with us.

I know each circumstance is unique and dogs react differently, but does anyone have experience separation anxiety between 2 dogs? Thanks...

:beer:

Mike


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

A lab's best friend is the person holding the feed dish. They'll both adabt within a week and not know you withing six weeks. Don't worry about it, they'll be fine.


----------

